# Brass fireplaces



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

You know the ones. I've been getting alot of interest lately, as well as mantels and misc. 
The last one I did was on a real fireplace.
I just scuff sanded it and sprayed with a rattle can of Rustoleum Bbq paint. Worked fantastic!
My questions are:
1: what is that faux brass stuff really?
2: should I be priming that stuff
3: what's in that bbq paint. Lol. Lacquer?
4: How would you tackle(if different)..?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

So I'm guessing from the pics that you painted the brass black?:surprise:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Brushman4 said:


> So I'm guessing from the pics that you painted the brass black?:surprise:


Yes sir. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you also paint the inside frame of the doors so the brass there won’t show when the doors are open? Just asking since that might be a problem spot if not cleaned really well and possibly primed.

What you did looks really good but think I would at least suggest to the HO that they consider pricing out a new screen/door unit which may have a powder coat or baked on finish before paying me to paint their old one (unless the house is getting ready to be sold).


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> Did you also paint the inside frame of the doors so the brass there won’t show when the doors are open? Just asking since that might be a problem spot if not cleaned really well and possibly primed.
> 
> What you did looks really good but think I would at least suggest to the HO that they consider pricing out a new screen/door unit which may have a powder coat or baked on finish before paying me to paint their old one (unless the house is getting ready to be sold).


 Yes I painted inside of doors too. Wasnt about to talk myself out of a job. I scrubbed the heck out of it with tspe and scuff sanded it all. 
Took the bbq paint really well.. Well see what happens after a few fires I guess..lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

BBQ paint uses pigments made from ground up heat resistant rock. Like basalt and pumice. Some other stuff in there but that is the major difference.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

For future reference they do make "stove paint" that is much more heat resistant and can be brushed on. It works on wood burner exhaust pipes. You'd probably find it somewhere that sells wood burning stoves and such. I think Tractor Supply have it. Bass pro shops has it i believe. At least it's a good excuse to go to Bass pro shop. If you need one for the wife that is.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> For future reference they do make "stove paint" that is much more heat resistant and can be brushed on. It works on wood burner exhaust pipes. You'd probably find it somewhere that sells wood burning stoves and such. I think Tractor Supply have it. Bass pro shops has it i believe. At least it's a good excuse to go to Bass pro shop. If you need one for the wife that is.


Attach a few hooks to a can of it and it makes a good lure - but only for _really_ big mouth bass.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PACman said:


> For future reference they do make "stove paint" that is much more heat resistant and can be brushed on. It works on wood burner exhaust pipes. You'd probably find it somewhere that sells wood burning stoves and such. I think Tractor Supply have it. Bass pro shops has it i believe. At least it's a good excuse to go to Bass pro shop. If you need one for the wife that is.


Oh nice one. You totally lost me though . haha. Are we talking sea bass, or like a bass guitar?! All that aside, should that brass or whatever it is should have been primed first? 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------

